# PHP 70 install CURL



## Vento (Dec 19, 2016)

Hello,
How to install curl in PHP 7.0?
Inside php.ini (/usr/local/etc/php.ini) I remove comment in:

```
extension=php_curl.dll
```
But when I try to get any data form curl I get error






How I can correctly include OpenSSL in my php.ini?

Thanks for help..


----------



## SirDice (Dec 19, 2016)

Install ftp/php70-curl and security/php70-openssl.


----------

